# help with prime rib



## rubmymeatgood (Dec 17, 2013)

hey guys! i have a 19lbs prime rib to cook for christmas. i have never smoked one so kinda need some input on like, how long should i smoke it, temp.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Rub

Heres a post from the bear.  He's a pro.  Sorry about how this post looks--every once ina while the site just hates me LOL

Gary

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154098/another-prime-rib-hickory-smoke


----------



## foamheart (Dec 17, 2013)

I would also recommend you send a /pm to Bearcarver after reading his post. You will most definitely need a meat thermometer! That is not something you'd want to chance a screw up with AND for Christmas......Only way I can imagine to add a bit more pressure is to have the in-laws coming. LOL

Bear is a great guy, just make sure you have read and studied his post on smoked ribeyes before you ask questions.


----------



## seenred (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!  Glad you've joined our family.  Good advice to check out Bear's threads on smoking prime rib...his posts are step by step tutorials.  One of my first suggestions would be to cut that beast in half...19 lbs. is huge!  

Red


----------



## gary s (Dec 17, 2013)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## mn smoken (Dec 17, 2013)

I think I would cut it in half rub it Up with your favorite seasons Sprinkle some rosemary. Lately marinade in some werchester and cut up some raw horseradish and if possible put on a rotisserie. And cook at 225. And smoke with some oak Jack Daniels chips Until the meat is cooked a hundred and forty five degrees all the way through

Rolf


----------



## superdave (Dec 17, 2013)

Mn smoken said:


> I think I would cut it in half rub it Up with your favorite seasons Sprinkle some rosemary. Lately marinade in some werchester and cut up some raw horseradish and if possible put on a rotisserie. And cook at 225. And smoke with some oak Jack Daniels chips Until the meat is cooked *a hundred and forty five degrees all the way through*
> 
> Rolf


A bunch of folks here just had a heart attack.  LOL!  Pulling at that temp will result in medium to medium well end product, which is okay if that's what you want.  130's is medium rare.

BTW, rubmymeatgood, did you win the lottery?


----------



## mn smoken (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow! What was i thinkin..... you're absolutely right I'm used to cooking for my mother. She's 80 and she likes things a little more cooked ! But the rub and the seasoning sounded rather good didn't it


----------



## mn smoken (Dec 17, 2013)

why Did you ask if I won the lottery yet


----------



## Dutch (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Rub- like Foam said, get a good meat thermometer.  Around here we mostly cook to temp rather time. Smoke it at 225-250°; with a 19 pounder, you're probably looking at a 6-8 hour smoke.  Take it to within 5-10 degrees of your desired doneness-remove it from the smoker and tent with foil.  The carry-over cooking will take it to your desired finished temp.

@Mn-he's asking Rub if he won the lottery cuz a 19 lb rib roast is going to cost some major bucks.


----------



## superdave (Dec 17, 2013)

Rub, I was yanking your chain for being able to afford a 19 lbs rib roast.  I had butt pucker when I saw the prices on the small ones.


----------



## gary s (Dec 17, 2013)

You think that's bad I called the only "Butcher Shop" in town to ask if and how much a whole 30# TO 40# Pig would be He said he had another customer that was also wanting one, said it would run around $250.00   I told him I didn't want a 300# pig just a 30# he said "Well that's what they are running. I  will be looking at Sam's or Super One for pork shoulders on sale. Won't pay $8 or $9 bucks a pound. I have Got to find me a hog hunter or trapper around here, have to be cheaper.

Gary


----------



## superdave (Dec 17, 2013)

Momentary hijack, Gary, go to the next County Fair and buy one of the 4H auction pigs.  Usually a couple $$/pound on the hoof.


----------



## gary s (Dec 17, 2013)

Roger That      Might have to Drive over to the butcher shop, never seen a $250.00 30# pig

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Dec 17, 2013)

You can always call your county extension agent (Remember Mr. Kimble on Green Acres?). He should know who raises pigs. Then tell the butcher you'll share where he can get one for free butcher/prep of yours. Course not too many real butchers left around. But That's who I would call.

Heck since I saw a film where folks burn off the whiskers instead of scrapin 'em now, you could probably butcher your own and have that added pleasure to remember. Besides you could get it exactly how ya want it.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 17, 2013)

Here is a 11 lb. prime rib I did last summer using ChefJimmyJ's Au Jus recipe, Curley's Prime Rib Pump and also Tatonka Dust seasoning for idea's and reference.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/147721/prime-rib-on-the-barbie


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2013)

This is actually my best Step by Step Prime Rib:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110433/prime-rib-new-best-ever

Any questions, give me a yell !!

Bear


----------



## rubmymeatgood (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks guys! got the prime rib from Tom Thubm for $5.99 a LBS big sale. and yes i dont want to mess this up.


----------



## gary s (Dec 18, 2013)

Prime Rib for $5.99 a pound cheaper than the $250 dollar pig I was looking at. Actually I would probably rather have prime rib anyway.  Going to try to talk to a couple hog hunters this week and see what turns up. If not may try Foamheart's advice. Just can't get over  $250 for a 30 # pig.   Maybe I should start raising baby pigs.

Gary


----------



## superdave (Dec 18, 2013)

gary s said:


> Prime Rib for $5.99 a pound cheaper than the $250 dollar pig I was looking at. Actually I would probably rather have prime rib anyway.  Going to try to talk to a couple hog hunters this week and see what turns up. If not may try Foamheart's advice. Just can't get over  $250 for a 30 # pig.   Maybe I should start raising baby pigs.
> 
> Gary


99% chance you won't like the flavor of a wild pig and you'll still have to have a butcher clean it up.  I'd go for farm raised.


----------



## gary s (Dec 18, 2013)

I have had wild pig before, young ones are good, old ones make better sausage.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2013)

gary s said:


> I have had wild pig before, young ones are good, old ones make better sausage.
> 
> Gary


I remember some in High School that were pretty Wild, too!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## gary s (Dec 18, 2013)

I guess I'll just keep watching the store sales for Pork Shoulders, Bear you doing O-K ?  Weather here is back to 70's today& tomorrow, chance of rain Friday and Saturday

Gary


----------



## jay1340 (May 4, 2014)

That's funny! $250 for a 30lber piggy.

I can go get all I want for the cost of lead and some gas in the truck!

You're in East Texas and you're buying piggy at the butcher, should be able to about walk out your door and cut one's throat!!!


----------

